# Trichopilia tortilis x turialbae



## Inguna (Jun 2, 2011)

*Trichopilia Charlotte*

Trichopilia tortilis x turialbae - very floriferous and easy to grow hybride. A bit kitschy though... 

*Some corrections from tenman. **This is a cross between Trichopilia tortilis x galeottiana and named Charlotte*


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

Very, very nice! These hybrids are not common here at all.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautfiul!!!!!


----------



## tenman (Jun 2, 2011)

Well-flowered large plant, but this is tortilis x galeottiana. Turialbae is a very small white trumpet-shaped flower incapable of producing these large yellow flowers and red-spotted lip when combined with tortilis. The hybrid is named Charlotte; my small plant is in bud also now. There were some vendors confusedly selling galeottiana labeled as turialbae; unfortunately someone made the cross with a mislabeled plant somewhere in Europe and continued the mislabeling. SBOE still sells galeottiana as turialbae despite repeated emails, the species' descriptions, and photos. I have attached a photo showing the parents, my Charlotte and turialbae for comparison.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Very unique colour and pattern as well.. Love it..


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful bloom! I like the coloration.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful flowers -- I think it is Charlotte, also.


----------



## etex (Jun 2, 2011)

:clap::clap: Very beautiful blooms!!


----------



## Inguna (Jun 3, 2011)

tenman said:


> Well-flowered large plant, but this is tortilis x galeottiana.


Thanks a lot. It seems that you are right!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2011)

Well it is a really lovely Charlotte plant then  !!!! Jean


----------



## Inguna (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmmm... Last year Roellke Orchideen have registred their hybride Trichopilia Senne Star (Trpla. tortilis x Trpla. turialbae). I have seen Roellke's plants at some orchid shows and I am quite sure, that I have the same cross although it comes from another nursery and was labeled as Trichopilia tortilis 'large flower' x turialvae. See first link page 176.

http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Pu...d-Review/2010-issues/September/m-Awards2-10pp

http://www.rhs.org.uk/getattachment...319a0992a7a/July,-August,-September-2010.aspx

Is it possible that International Register of Orchid Hybrides would register a new hybride without checking its parentage?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty Charlotte!


----------



## tenman (Jun 5, 2011)

Inguna said:


> Hmmmm... Last year Roellke Orchideen have registred their hybride Trichopilia Senne Star (Trpla. tortilis x Trpla. turialbae). I have seen Roellke's plants at some orchid shows and I am quite sure, that I have the same cross although it comes from another nursery and was labeled as Trichopilia tortilis 'large flower' x turialvae. See first link page 176.
> 
> http://www.rhs.org.uk/Plants/RHS-Pu...d-Review/2010-issues/September/m-Awards2-10pp
> 
> ...



Absolutely! They registered Trpla.Charles twice, once with the correct parentage and once with a synonym for one of the parents. I recall reading of other instances of double registration, even without synonyms.


----------

